# Интернет > Графика >  PhotoPerfect Express ®

## lesnik124

*PhotoPerfect Express ® *  - отличный графический редактор нового поколения. 
Имеет все современные средства редактирования и ретуширования включая алгоритм Xe847, 
алгоритм действующий на основе данных, полученных при исследовании работы зрительных центров человеческого 
мозга для однокликового или полноценного "вытаскивания" из снимков качества изображения, а также интеллектуальной 
функцией ретуширования исправления или удаления дефектов.



Обеспечен большими функциями экспорта, включая вывод на печать несколько изображений на листе и в панорамном виде 
и создания слайд-шоу с прямой записью на диск. Поддерживает работу плагинов Полная гамма возможностей указана ниже.
 PhotoPerfect - фоторедактор который создан для удивительных результатов, которых могут легко добиться как новички,
 так и профессионалы.

*Возможности программы:* 


- Полная автоматическая оптимизация фотографии за один клик мышью, благодаря алгоритму Xe847
- Коррекция яркости и контраста
- Коррекция флэш-эффектов, эффектов подсветки и яркости теней
- Удаление эффекта красных глаз
- Настройки насыщенности
- Всесторонняя гистограмная коррекция фотографии
- Настройки цветового баланса и цветовой температуры
- Подавление шума / Цветовое подавление шума
- Различные инструменты для смягчения и четкости фотографии
- Лаборатория кривых для редактирования изображения в цвете
- Групповой фильтр для устранения симметричных искажений
- Поддержка 16-бит для RAW и TIFF файлов
- Импорт и редактирование RAW файлов
- Удаление цвета фотографии с использованием техники нескольких этапов наложения серого баланса
- Всесторонние функции маскирования
- Интеллектуальные функции ретуширования
- Управление цветом для отображения и вывода на различные устройства
- Удаление горячих и "застрявших" пикселей
- Обрезание изображений в предустановленных или пользовательских форматах
- Ретуширование фотографий
- Вставка логотипов, даты и текста на фотографии
- Повороты и обрезание фотографий без потери качества
- Сохраняемые профили расположения окон программы и клавишных комбинаций
- Встроенный скриптовой движок для VBScripts и JScripts
- Улучшенная поддержка на совместимость с различными Photoshop-плагинами
- Отправка изображений по электронной почте напрямую из программы
- Конвертация изображений в различные форматы
- Встроенный быстрый просмотрщик изображений

*Дата выхода:*  Февраль, 2009 г.
*Операционная система:* Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista.
*Лекарство:* Присутствует
*Размер файла:*36.4 MB
*Скачать:* Скачать на Letitbit
*Скачать:*Скачать с Turbobit
*Скачать:*Скачать с 4Files.net Платно
*Скачать:*Скачать с 4Files.net Бесплатно

----------

